# Best vinyl cutter around $300



## Hattr (Mar 24, 2014)

I currently do dye sublimation, and would like to get a cutter for subliflock and eventually branch out into adding vinyl to my product offerings. I have a budget of around $300. What do I need to look for when purchasing a cutter and what accessories are needed. My knowledge of vinyl cutters are very limited so any help is appreciated.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can get a US Cutter for around that price on eBay. We used one for 5 years and made a ton of money with it and sold it for $200 5 years after we purchased it for $400. Use the money you make from it and buy a Graphtec or Roland. Once you make some bank with that then get a Versacamm. These are money printing machines.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Sign Warehouse offers start up cutter pkgs. we used a $300 cutter and made thousands with it for two years. After buying a really good cutter we sold the $300 cutter on Craigslist for $150.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why only a budget of 300.00?....I understand the need to be "frugal" but the reality is that if you invest 1,000.00+ you can make your money back in a few weeks....And cheaper machines (stepper motors) are generally noisier and not as accurate as better models (servo motors)....Good luck....


----------



## PismoPam (Jun 16, 2009)

I couldn't be happier with the Cameo because it is so easy to use.
After struggling with Corel Draw for years, it has been thrilling to have LIMITED choices that work perfectly for cutting.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been abusing a UScutter MHseries for 5 years now, bought a bigger back up MH 4 years ago, cuz everyone said they're temporary machines. They are both still slicing away. I do have problems with cuts over 5 feet long, but rarely need that. I get more detail out of them than I was told was pos. by many. As far as the noise goes, I client recently stopped by to record several sound bites from them for an album he's working on, I thought I had no musical talent, but now I'm a vinyl cutter player.


----------

